# M992 Tracker 22LR/22WMR Revolver



## rickclark28 (Apr 14, 2019)

Does anyone have any experience with this Taurus? Looking for feedback on the 22LR M992 Tracker 22LR/22WMR Revolver. I know there are many Taurus haters out there (I am a Ruger fan 100%) but I had a chance at the range to shoot one last week. Shot both 22LR a 22WMR and it was not a bad outing. It was my friends gun and he admitted he does not take care of it, it looks beat up and dirty but did not fail and came across accurate. What am I missing here? The one I shot was purchased new last winter->9 shot revolver, Barrel Length: 4", Finish: Matte Black, Model: 992B4


----------



## C1PH3R (Apr 19, 2019)

rickclark28 said:


> Does anyone have any experience with this Taurus? Looking for feedback on the 22LR M992 Tracker 22LR/22WMR Revolver. I know there are many Taurus haters out there (I am a Ruger fan 100%) but I had a chance at the range to shoot one last week. Shot both 22LR a 22WMR and it was not a bad outing. It was my friends gun and he admitted he does not take care of it, it looks beat up and dirty but did not fail and came across accurate. What am I missing here? The one I shot was purchased new last winter->9 shot revolver, Barrel Length: 4", Finish: Matte Black, Model: 992B4


I have had experience with Taurus. First off, Rossi is I believe owned by Taurus and many moons ago I had a 4 inch 357 revolver that shaved lead off every round and was not safe to shoot. I took it back where I bought it and he tried to get it fixed but never did. He bought it back at a reduced price.

Fast forward to 2003 and I bought a Taurus titanium snub nose ported 357 revolver that shaved lead and brass off every round so bad, after shooting the first time, I had to use a plastic mallet to beat the cylinder open. I took it back to the dealer and he sent it back to Taurus and they fixed it and it worked well after that. BTW, it weighed less than a pound and after shooting one cylinder full of plus P JHP's, my partially blind eyes from the horrendous muzzle flash and sprained wrist not withstanding, I decided to swap it for a steel one. Not the guns fault.

Then, being the forever optimist I am, I bought a Taurus Tracker .22 long rifle double action revolver that worked perfectly. Then one day in 2013 I saw a Rossi 4 inch 357 revolver for sale at an Academy store, and forgetting everything I knew (like when I see a woman!) I bought it! To this day I still have it and it has worked flawlessly. So in conclusion perhaps they have improved the quality of their product. I even bought a Rossi 357 lever gun and it worked perfect.

I hope this helps you, but if you buy one and it doesn't work out please don't hurt me!


----------



## MoMan (Dec 27, 2010)

I have the Tracker 992, I've had it more than 5 years now, and it has been fine. It feels really good in my hand, and is pretty accurate. I like grabbing it whenever I go to the range, because it is just fun to shoot. The fact that it shoots both 22lr, and 22mags is nice as well. I'm not upset with it, and have "0" intentions of getting rid of it.
I'm not a fan of Taurus semi-autos, but I have had a few of their revolvers, and never had a problem with any of them. I had 'em right up to the Raging Bull in 454 casull, it just worked.

I don't think you would be disappointed with the 992!


----------



## badge851 (Jan 29, 2013)

I have had a Taurus® Mdl 992B4 revolver since 10/2013. It is a highly accurate firearm with both 22LR and 22Mag. It is my constant companion for potting grouse when I'm Bear, Deer, or Elk hunting in the rainforests of the Pacific Northwest. It is an excellent firearm in all respects and a great value. My 2¢.


----------



## SamBond (Aug 30, 2016)

Being a Ruger fan and if you could live with a single action how about a Single Six. 
All it needs is an easy to replace trigger spring, that's lighter, and you're set.
I've had one with a 6.5" barrel since the 1970's. Very accurate with LR's and magnums. 
22 mag's are even capable of 100 yd accuracy, but I do understand, a guy wants what he wants...


Sam


----------



## rickclark28 (Apr 14, 2019)

Yes a single six is on the list and now with the new Wrangler I have another choice. My daughter has a LCRx 22LR and I love that one. We have several friends and range buddies that have the 992(they all love it) and I do like it but being a Ruger fan the Ruger's are a better fit for me. We are going with Ruger. Looking at single six for me and a Wrangler for granddaughter. Nothing against Taurus but Ruger is what I trust and feel best works for me. If I want a revolver like the 992 I will go with another LCRx 3" in just 22LR. Never say never though! Still searching because I only can get the Wrangler via pre order at my LGS.


----------



## rickclark28 (Apr 14, 2019)

Sam, I may have chance to get a used Ruger single six but they want almost as much as a new one. I may just get a new Ruger Single Six 22LR/22Mag if it does not work out. Going next week to look at a used 50th anniversary LNIB(red box) and a 1980 single six LNIB. Like I stated they want $449.99 each for both and I can get a new on for $599.99. Going to decide next week one way or another.


----------



## SamBond (Aug 30, 2016)

rickclark28,
I've been shooting Rugers, among others, for years. I hate to say it but lately Ruger QC seems to be kind of ahhhh... Lacking.
Ruger still has great CS though and it doesn't matter if you're the 1st or 15th owner.
I might be inclined to go for the gun made in 1980. Fit and finish was better back then, IMHO, and it probably won't need to go back to the factory so they can "finish the job".

Sam


----------

